# Wifi Connectivity Problem



## Instant Noodles (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello all, my wifi for my droid running cm7 is acting up. It constantly says that my wifi is "obtaining an ip." I am using WPA2/WPA PSK, and have tried to power cycle my router.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with Wifi. Did you wipe everything before installing CM?


----------



## Instant Noodles (Jul 26, 2011)

its fine now, im still not sure what happend haha. I think it was the nightly but im not completely sure, i flashed the new today and it is all good


----------

